# ICAS file status



## ATK (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

Please help me in the below case:

My ICAS file status is (Educational evaluation) :Application reviewed for completeness and placed in queue for assessment from June 19,214. When I asked ICAS team they replied with the below message. What does it mean. They still did not reviewed my file yet. Its almost 8 weeks.

ICAS reply:
Your file status is correct. It is in the queue for assessment. We would expect it to be assigned to an assessment officer late next week.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Their reply speaks for itself. You need to be patient.


----------

